# Critque my shit



## Testosperone (Nov 17, 2005)

Monday-Legs

Front Squats
Back Squats
Hang Cleans
Power Cleans 

Off

Wednesday- Chest/Tris

Bench Press
Incline Press
Decline Press
Weighted Dips 
Skull Crushers 
Pushdowns

Thursday-Back/hammys

Deadlifts
Seated Rows
Bent over rows
Seated Leg curls
Stiff legged dead lift

Friday-Calves Abs Forearms

Sat-off

Sun-Shoulders

Front delt raise/side
Military
Push press
Jerk


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 17, 2005)

this is what i would personally recommend.....



			
				Testosperone said:
			
		

> Monday-Legs
> 
> Front Squats
> Back Squats
> ...


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 17, 2005)

ok..well im trying to get my cleans up and i need to work on technique... i will move tris to shoulders...and i will add flys..in on chest...i do not workout bis i think they are a beahc workout and i hate doing them...maybe i will  add them in on bench...thankx for the advice


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 17, 2005)

Testosperone said:
			
		

> ok..well im trying to get my cleans up and i need to work on technique... i will move tris to shoulders...and i will add flys..in on chest...i do not workout bis i think they are a beahc workout and i hate doing them...maybe i will  add them in on bench...thankx for the advice



well if you're the type who only does bench and bi's....but bi's shouldnt be neglected....yeah, you work them out during back, but throw in a few sets of bb curls or hammer curls and you're set for bis.  not to mention the great forearm workouts you get with the back/bi day.  i feel no need to do a separate workout for forearms as, like i said, deads/rows and my bi workouts take care of them pretty well.  

and yeah, chest/bi day is good.  however i personally love the bi's done on back day. also, i'm curious about why you're trying to get your cleans up, and why you even do them in the first place?  into track or something?


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2005)

*cleans on top of a full schedule*

Are you trying to develop speed with your cleans?  If you don't need speed then the cleans will probably not be worth doing because they duplicate your back and hams day and I think its better to only do one muscle group per week so you can recover.  Basically, your Monday and Thursday routines do much of the same.

Then you have jerk listed on Sunday.  Am I to assume that you clean the bar to your chest prior to jerking?  Anyway, if you are cleaning and jerking that is once again a repeat of Monday and Thursdays back and legs workout.  

I think you should simplify your routine so that you only do each bodypart once per week.  This is hard to do with cleans, I know, because they do so much of the body at once.


----------



## mrxplosive (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's a split that worked great for me in the past. When I get 100% again (from nagging back,foot injuries) I plan to do a similar set up, maybe switch out a couple of exercises for others. 

Day 1:
Dumbbell snatch
Pull-ups
Incline DB press
Seated DB curls superset with skull crushers

Day 2:
Squats
Box Jumps (with 40 pound vest if available)
Stiff-leg Deads
Standing Calves

Day 3:
Power Cleans
Barbell Bench
Standing Military
Seated Cable Rows
Hammer Curls
Tricep Pressdowns

Day 4:
Front Squats
HyperExtenstions
Medicine ball ab work
Calf work

This was just the sequence of the workouts. I would rest as needed. Occasionally I would go 3 days in a row, but most common was a 2 on/1 off/2 on/2 off, repeat. This did a lot for me, most importantly building a huge foundation in strength and mind muscle connection. 

The attached photo is one of Dmitry Klokov, a gold medalist in the World Weightlifting championship. The guys who compete at this level focus on one thing only: lifting more weight. The obvious side effect to a stringent olympic weightlifting program is a lot of muscle, lean overall look (if diet is maintained correctly), and tons of raw strength from hell. While a bodybuilder would not get far by switching to an all out olympic training plan, the benefits would be well worth the effort and have a great amount of carryover into a bodybuilder's progress.


----------

